# OSTA Rx ??? COMING SOON!



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

*OSTA Rx ??? COMING SOON!*

*Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator*






*
Ostarine ~ 4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide)*

Ostarine (MK-2866) is a Selective Androgen Receptor Modulator. A SARM is exactly what it sounds like: a compound (not an anabolic steroid) which has the ability to stimulate the androgen receptor (much the same way as anabolic steroids). S-4 is an orally active (and highly bioavailable) selective agonist for androgen receptors which was shown to have anabolic effects in muscle and bone tissue. It has been shown to have no measurable effect on lutenizing hormone (LH) or follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH), but it has been shown to have some effect on prostate weight, with an androgenic potency around 1/3rd of its anabolic potency (1). Still, this is a good trade-off, because it???s anabolic effect has been measured to be roughly the same as testosterone. It has also been shown to produce dose-dependent increases in bone mineral density and mechanical strength in addition to being able decrease body fat and increase lean body mass.

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) bind to the androgen receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic activity. Binding and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the expression of genes and increases protein synthesis, hence builds muscle. So in essence, SARMs such as Ostarine causes muscle growth in the same manner as steroids, however unlike testosterone and other anabolic steroids and prohormones, SARMs (as nonsteroidal agents) don???t produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs.

Ostarine in particular exerts its anabolic effects on muscle tissue almost exclusively. So not only does it represent a new potential treatment option for a wide spectrum of conditions from muscle wasting diseases (from age-related to AIDS or cancer-related), but is also has immense potential for muscle building for Bodybuilders, fitness, athletes and an agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from serious surgery or similar situations. 

*IronMagLabs OSTA Rx*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2012)

Just fyi guys, this is going to be a pure form of ostarine. This is not going to be the hit and miss research type of stuff but a real version that is independently tested for purity.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 4, 2012)

Interesting look forward to this.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent!  I'm a HUGE fan of your Halo and Super DMZ products, I'm sure this will be top notch as well!

I'm running a research experiment with some Ostarine right now, it would be great to have a high quality version!  =)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

I will run this product once you make it available. It will be in my log. 
Hopefully it proves to be good stuff


----------



## brundel (Feb 25, 2012)

Cant wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## squigader (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the logs, and hopefully purchasing if the results are great!


----------



## troubador (Mar 30, 2012)

I would be really interested but the addition of fenuside means I'm out. I'm allergic to fenugreek. It would be nice if you guys offered just plain ostarine rather than adding all kinds of other supplements some may not want.


----------

